# Stanks purple Buckeye and goblins blood grow



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 3, 2015)

So after missing the November drop on PB I was able to get the March drop. I got a pack of PB and got 5 Free Goblins blood from El Gato.

I put 5 PB into soil in solo cups and 3 GB

The seeds are very strong cause within 24 hours of being in the soil 2 and 2 had popped threw. 

This will be my log for Stanks Purple Buckeye Enjoy.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

Mojo doood.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 3, 2015)

Green mojo :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

can't wait Green luck for ya man am defiantly trying to get some pb next drop probably grab 20 if i can


----------



## zem (Apr 3, 2015)

sounds good, good luck :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 5, 2015)

All have broken soil 100% germ rate great beans

Purple buckeye
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428281872.407431.jpg

Goblins blood
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428281888.900055.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Congrats, the Goblins look like triplets.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

so cute keep at it man


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 8, 2015)

We had a death the purple buckeye that is in the blue cup and struggling in the pic shrivelled up and died. The rest are Strong!


----------



## next (Apr 8, 2015)

Heya Stank,

That purple buckeye strain looks insane, keep it up, I wanna see the pretty fowers!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 17, 2015)

Update
They are being difficult so far.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429326400.350341.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429326417.433123.jpg

Purple Buckeye

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429326435.870355.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429326447.861092.jpg

Goblins Blood

They are in promix and under T5 lights. You can see in the pics something's off


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 18, 2015)

not for the 1st time grower.....IMO


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

Is it time to transplant stank?  Are they getting a bit hungry?  Mojo.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

greenjoe said:


> not for the 1st time grower.....IMO


:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

This isn't Stank's first grow.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

I was giving stank a hard time. I'm sorry stank did not mean to offend you or Rose. Yes they are hungry and need to be transplanted IMO.


----------



## zem (Apr 18, 2015)

i agree with Kravenhead. plants in veg get rootbound fast. you live and learn


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 18, 2015)

Joe what you trying to say? LoL 

Hmmm so Transplant and feed you say EH


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 19, 2015)

what i am saying is...they are finicky and if you have not grown before....you might have trouble with these....stank will pull it off...as he is not a 1st time grower and knows how to handle a situation like this


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Did you mix in some dolomite lime with your promix? I grew for a year in promix......... Had to mix in the lime to keep from having issues.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 19, 2015)

No I always use promix never used lime EVER my run off is fine . Just think I was scared to feed as everyone states it's a lite feeder. Fed last night should improve.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2015)

A little turn and burn is what i look for,,and then i back off a tad.


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 19, 2015)

i dont see any air holes in your cup...that might be your problem...as i said ..might


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 19, 2015)

you will see in may stank


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 19, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> I was giving stank a hard time. I'm sorry stank did not mean to offend you or Rose. Yes they are hungry and need to be transplanted IMO.



kravenhead...she was talking to me.....and i know stank is experienced...it was meant for the newbies ..i wasnt directing it at stank


----------



## next (Apr 19, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> Did you mix in some dolomite lime with your promix? I grew for a year in promix......... Had to mix in the lime to keep from having issues.



I've used pro-mix for bout 4 grows in a row.. first round I used some granular garden lime, didn't turn out so good.. then I did a round without lime, it was so-so.. Now I have a big bag a lime, I add it to my pro-mix and my plants are happy  Just my 2cents, It adds cal/mag to the soil, buffers your acidic peat / nutes, and it's pretty hard to do any damage with it.

I think with the lime, it goes along with the saying "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure"


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2015)

greenjoe said:


> i dont see any air holes in your cup...that might be your problem...as i said ..might



Good point Joe!!! I like them on the bottom and on the bottom sides.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hmmm 
Stank is gonna try some lime in one pot of PB and see


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 19, 2015)

Guys we are talking stank hear. 
I clip the edges with clippers and heat up a pin and poke holes in the bottom...........Thanks for input


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 19, 2015)

what about this one .....
if your holes are on the bottom...how does air get to them.

nothing more than a curiosity on my part....not questioning your methods at all stank


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow man that's deep joe lol 
Ummm so I'm gonna transplant to proper pots


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 20, 2015)

Update
Transplanted
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429566929.117488.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 20, 2015)

nice....now sit back and enjoy the ride for the next 2 months...lol


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 20, 2015)

That looks better. Green growin` mojo to ya.


----------



## zem (Apr 21, 2015)

they look happier already :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429850266.417197.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2015)

The PB is coming around but the GB is looking hungry. The PB sure is a light feeder which I find odd for indica


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430172320.976855.jpg

gb
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430172337.836174.jpg

pb


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 9, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431144998.988626.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431145011.876939.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431145020.894107.jpg

Purple buckeye
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431145044.417952.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431145054.780500.jpg

Goblins blood

These are the most picky plants iv met


----------



## MR1 (May 9, 2015)

Coming along Stank, I agree with you there, definately not heavy feeders.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 15, 2015)

Damn I have under fed my purple buckeye and I'm fighting to get the green back in her. I will post pics Tommorow.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 15, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431744535.109572.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431744582.821787.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431744592.786852.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431744603.046373.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431744613.367252.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431744624.411119.jpg


Man These plants are so picky. THEY are looking Hurt. I have WAY under fed. I'm starting to bring it up a bit but don't wanna over water it. 
Any tips?


----------



## MR1 (May 15, 2015)

You have time Stank, they are slow vegger's, at least mine is. I made it to half strenght and that is where I will stop, they will be under led for flower so they will use even less food.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 15, 2015)

Yea I'm going under HPS 1000watt. What does Mel say on the Veg time and flower time ? You know MR1


----------



## MR1 (May 16, 2015)

I think I remember Mel saying long veg, short flower. I am just growing it like all other new strains, watch the plant and give it what it wants.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 18, 2015)

What's long? 2 months? I'm putting mine in flower in 4 weeks. When my sativa section comes down.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 18, 2015)

looking good stank, looking forward to seeing them flower, kinda curious about the GB never seen it before. Green Mojo Bro!! BtL


----------



## MR1 (May 18, 2015)

Mine will be at least two and a half months maybe more in veg before I flower it, only the Buckeye and ISS in the tent by themselves. I germed the ISS a month after the BP and the ISS is already the same size as the BP.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 19, 2015)

Wow so almost 3 month veg time. These girls are PICKY


----------



## MR1 (May 19, 2015)

Don't know if it is normal but that is what mine is doing.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 19, 2015)

Same mine is stubby and is month and half


----------



## sopappy (May 19, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> A little turn and burn is what i look for,,and then i back off a tad.



A little turn?
(burn would be just the tips, right?)


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 21, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432240167.524609.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432240177.685017.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432240190.506186.jpg

The purple buckeye
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432240267.542729.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432240277.103019.jpg


Goblins blood.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435627373.139241.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435627392.332185.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2015)

Well those look very nice. Are you happy with them?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 29, 2015)

No they got 2 weeks of hardly any light my ballast blew up and took the bulb out didn't have the $ to get gear fast enough as I'm just back to work. So I'm sure if they had proper light for that 2 weeks they would be a lot better but so far so good. I have a 3 one that's just sad but is budding lol .

Wanna see how the finished flower looks. My SRG gear I'm happy with they got full 1000watss for 8 weeks


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 7, 2015)

hey stank...hows it going...plants look nice ..if you need a 1000w bulb...i can send you a used one...under a year old....if you didint get one yet....i changed over to magnetic ballast...
does your BP have a nice smell to it yet?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2015)

Stank, where are you?


----------

